# Klarmobil und die Kontopflegegebühr



## haudraufundschluss (5 November 2013)

Ich habe seit 2011 einen Volumentarif bei Klarmobil. Das erschien mir damals am preiswertesten und günstigsten, auch wenn die irgendwie doch wieder mit dem blauen Riesen aus Montabaur verbandelt sind. Und auf der heutigen Rechnung taucht plötzlich eine "Kontopflegebühr" auf, die am 1.08.2013 angefallen ist. Ich habe die anderen Rechnungen rückwirkend bis zu Vertragsbeginn noch einmal kontrolliert und gesehen, dass die alle einen ähnlichen Umfang haben, diese ominöse Gebühr aber nie angefallen ist.

Google hilft: Die Gebühr scheint wohl in Rechnung gestellt zu werden, sobald man über einen gewissen Zeitraum mit seinem Nutzungsverhalten unter einem bestimmten Rechnungsbetrag bleibt.

Es entstehen also zusätzliche Kosten für die Nichtnutzung des Tarifs.


----------



## BenTigger (5 November 2013)

Hatten wir das nicht schon mal und war das nicht unzulässig?


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2013)

Das waren unsere alten Freunde von Talkline/Mobilcom/Debitel mit der Nichtnutzungsgebühr.
http://openjur.de/u/434686.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 November 2013)

Ich habe gestern mal versucht, die Hotline zu erreichen - Die haben scheinbar mächtig zu tun und so geduldig war ich dann doch nicht. Also habe ich denen ein Fax geschickt und die Rechnung beanstandet. Tut sich darauf nix, will ich mal das Prüfprotokoll sehen...


----------



## StockSauer (13 November 2013)

Mir wurde im November auch 1,00 € in Rechnung gestellt, obwohl ich die Karte als reine Surfkarte nutze und dafür mtl. 9,95€ bezahle. Find das eine Frechheit, hab sofort widersprochen, werde Rückbuchen lassen wenn Sie mehr als 9,95€ einziehen.
Die haben mich damals schon betrogen, es gab 20,00€ Startguthaben, nirgends Stand aber etwas davon das man die nur für Telefonie und SMS verwenden kann aber nicht fürs Surfpaket.


----------



## Der Stein (15 November 2013)

StockSauer schrieb:


> Mir wurde im November auch 1,00 € in Rechnung gestellt, obwohl ich die Karte als reine Surfkarte nutze und dafür mtl. 9,95€ bezahle. Find das eine Frechheit, hab sofort widersprochen, werde Rückbuchen lassen wenn Sie mehr als 9,95€ einziehen.
> Die haben mich damals schon betrogen, es gab 20,00€ Startguthaben, nirgends Stand aber etwas davon das man die nur für Telefonie und SMS verwenden kann aber nicht fürs Surfpaket.



ja steht wenn dann alles im Kleingedruckten. Da sollte man mehr Leute drauf aufmerksam machen, vielleicht kannst du hier auch nochmal was dazu schreiben: http://welches-netz.com/anbieter/welches-netz-nutzt-klarmobil/


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

...so klein gedruckt ist das nun wieder auch nicht...


Der Stein schrieb:


> http://welches-netz.com/anbieter/welches-netz-nutzt-klarmobil/
> 
> 
> > *Was man beachten sollte:*
> ...


Irgendwie muss sich ja die Bereitstellung der Nummer und die Verfügbarkeit bezahlt machen, wirtschaftlich gesehen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 November 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...so klein gedruckt ist das nun wieder auch nicht...


 Ja, wie man es halt nimmt. Wenn ich im Internet erst suchen muss, ist es natürlich fraglich ob und wann und wo und wie so etwas überhaupt Vertragsinhalt geworden sein könnte. Bei mir hat sich das übrigens aufgeklärt: Ich habe in einer ruhigen Minute noch mal die Hotline bemüht. Eine nette junge Dame hat alle Rechnungen rückwirkend bis zum Vertragsbeginn kontrolliert und mir erklärt, dass es sich um ein Versehen gehandelt hat - Eine "Gering-Nutzungsgebühr" war mit mir nie vereinbart.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ein Versehen


Vielleicht gibt es diese Gering-Nutungsgebühr noch gar nicht so lange und der Anbieter setzt sie bei allen Verträgen an, versehentlich natürlich.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 November 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es diese Gering-Nutungsgebühr noch gar nicht so lange und der Anbieter setzt sie bei allen Verträgen an, versehentlich natürlich.


 Klar funktioniert das. Ich schaue auch nicht jedes Mal auf meine Telefonrechnung. Schlicht, weil ich lediglich eine E-Mail erhalte, dass ich mir die Rechnung im Mitgliederbereich runterladen kann. Die wird also nicht mal zugestellt.


----------



## StockSauer (21 November 2013)

Hab gerade das entdeckt, da steht bei einem Rechnungsbetrag von unter 3€ fällt eine Grundgebühr über 1€ an.
Ich zahl ja aber 9,95€ für meine Surfflat "Internet Flat 500" (ps: Netz O2)

http://www.klarmobil.de/pdf/preislisten/csc/klarmobil_csc_handy-spar-tarif.pdf

@haudraufundschluss du hast jemand an der Hotline erreicht, habe es paar mal versucht bin aber nach ~15 Minuten immer rausgeflogen (anbei grässliche Warteschlangenmusik). Ich würde dir trotzdem raten es im Auge zu behalten. Wo ich damals (~2011) mich telefonisch wegen meinem Startguthaben mehrmals beschwert hatte, hatten Sie mir an der Hotline auch immer das blaue vom Himmel versprochen. Ich denke die erzählen Dir das was man hören will, wirklich was bearbeitet wird dann aber nicht.

Hat noch jemand Tipps an wem man sich außer dem Verbraucherschutz noch wenden könnte, bei meiner Kfz-Versicherung war mir mal die BaFin sehr hilfreich.


----------



## StockSauer (12 Januar 2014)

Jetzt haben Sie den im Nov 13 berechneten 1 Euro Kontopflegegebühr mit dem Dezember verrechnet und ich musste für die Flat 500 statt 9,95 € nur 8,95 € zahlen.
Aber jetzt ziehen die im Jan 14 schon wieder 1 Euro zuviel ab. 
Diesmal direkt als Grundgebühr beziffert.
Laut Tarifdatenblatt gibt es aber keine Grundgebühr.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2014)

Bei mir haben sie den Euro tatsächlich abgezogen und die Januar-Rechnung ist soweit in Ordnung. Allerdings werde ich jetzt auch regelmäßig ein Auge drauf haben.


----------



## SD123 (20 Januar 2014)

Also ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Klarmobil Prepaid Tarif. Ich habe den schon eine ganze Weile und bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2014)

SD123 schrieb:


> Also ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Klarmobil Prepaid Tarif. Ich habe den schon eine ganze Weile und bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.


Es geht in dem Thread NICHT drum was der Tarif generell taugt, sondern um die Praxis bei Nichtgebrauch der Karte doch sowas wie eine Grundgebühr zu verlangen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (29 April 2014)

Ich habe noch einen ganz alten "12cent" Tarif Vertrag bei Klarmobil. Ich habe mir damals 4 Karten zuglegt mit jeweils 10 Euro Guthaben. Habe diese aber nie genutzt. Nun bekomme auch ich eine Email von denen, in denen Sie sagen das ich für die Monate Januar 2014 und Feb. 2014 jeweils nachträglich eine Grundgebühr zahlen muss bzw sie diese bei mir einziehen werden. (8 Euro)Spinnen die? Ich habe damals einen Vertrag ohne Mindesnutzung und ohne Grundgebühr abgeschlosssen. Und nie einer neuen AGB zugestimmt. Dürfen die sowas? Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, ob man sich das komplette Guthaben auszahlen lassen kann, ohne das sie dafür die 6 Euro abziehen... da sie ja den Vertrag geändert haben, und nicht ich?

MFG Vermeer76


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 April 2014)

Verträge ändern sich nicht einseitig.

Die können ja kündigen, wenn sie nicht erfüllen wollen. Dann solltest Du auch Dein Guthaben zurück erhalten. Ohne irgendwelche dubiosen Bearbeitungsgebühren. Da aber die Mobilfunkbranche von besonders merkbefreiten Zeitgenossen mit sehr eigenwilligen Rechtsansichten geprägt ist, kann Dir leider niemand versprechen, dass Du nicht um Dein Recht mit denen streiten musst.


----------



## roroman (16 September 2014)

Vor 4 Monaten hatte ich einen Neuvertrag bei Klarmobil im O2 Netz abgeschlossen. Einen Monat später hatte ich weder in der Wohnung noch im Garten einen Netzempfang, ich konnte also von Zuhause nicht mehr telefonieren, obwohl ich vor Vertragsabschluss die Netzqualität und Abdeckung in unserem Ort getestet hatte. Kurzer Anruf bei Klarmobil, Probleme geschildert, 10 Tage später hatte ich eine neue SIM Karte von D1, weitere zwei Tage später war die D1 Karte freigeschaltet, jetzt kann ich wieder ohne Probleme telefonieren. Super Service, so muss Kundenbetreuung sein. Danke Klarmobil! Meine Klarmobil Erfahrung ist sehr gut


----------



## Trulo3 (23 August 2016)

Das mit der "kontoführungsgebühr" scheint wieder in Mode zu kommen.
Ich habe jetzt einen Posten "Monatspauschale" für 0,99 € auf meiner Handyrechnung.
OK, das ist kein Betrag um sich aufzuregen, aber ist das berechtigt ?
Trulo


----------



## JasminZ (8 September 2016)

Na ich denke das is schon lange abgeschafft, zumindest hatte ich schon verschiedene Verträge und nochnie wollte einer eine Kontoführungsgrbühr vonmir.
JasminZ


----------



## Gerd50 (29 September 2016)

Sehe ich genauso, Kontopflegegebühr ist unzulässig.
Falls doch, müsste sie ja bei Vertragsabschluss angegeben sein, sonst darf sie nicht berechnet werden.


----------

